# go MPNP



## expatmrvc (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi expats! Would appreciate any pieces of advice regarding the Manitoba PNP. We are a family of three, from the Philippines but currently based in Dubai UAE. We're bound to start our journey to realize our 20-year dream to live and work in Canada. As we did our research, Manitoba is the best gateway to come to Canada esp if you're an Asian. I will be the principal applicant and scored 72 in the assessment. My husband has some relatives in Toronto but seems not willing to help at this time. So we decide to take another route which is through the MPNP. We are actually seeking for 2 friends from Manitoba who will be willing to sign the Affidavit of Support which will be our ticket to ride. We have all our documents ready. Could someone help us where to seek for possible sponsors?


----------

